# Curtis Last Day at URPad - May 31st



## JDiggity (May 30, 2013)

Wow now Curtis needs a new job!  That sucks bro.  At least you can throw ads on this site and maybe make some cash- LOL!


----------



## Ivan (May 30, 2013)

I wouldn't mind ads on here at all so that Curtis can keep the community alive. As long as nothing sketchy is going on


----------



## JDiggity (May 30, 2013)

@Francisco Hire MannDude Please!!!!!


----------



## KuJoe (May 30, 2013)

Didn't Curtis quit URPad? I thought he gave 2 weeks notice around the time LETer migrated here? Am I mistaken?


----------



## Ivan (May 30, 2013)

Yeah, if I'm not mistaken he's the one leaving.


----------



## JDiggity (May 30, 2013)

*@Ivan*,*@KuJoe*, According to what I read. He quit as he didn't want to relocate to Houston. So basically it forced him to quit.


----------



## MannDude (May 30, 2013)

LOL at this discussion. Yes, tomorrow will be my last day. I've got some leads elsewhere.

Root Level Tech (who now owns URPad) seems like a great company, I think it's awesome they all work in-house in an office near Houston, just a short drive from the datacenter where they've got a cage that houses equipment for some of their other brands and some future nodes for URPad. I could/would probably learn a new thing or two, as well. I was made an offer to move down to Houston, it wasn't a bad offer, but I declined it for a few reasons. Actually, if anyone is already in the Houston area looking for a job then you may be able to get on board with RLT. It includes _great_ health/dental/vision benefits and all that jazz. It would have been a decent pay raise and the benefits would have been nice, but I just had to decline. Me saying 'No' was equal to putting in my two-week notice.

I like living where I am living now. I can live modestly and continue to save, I live in a safe small town around people I enjoy. I'm not a fan of major cities and don't want to jump into the rat race if I can help it.

Now, I don't necessarily have anything else lined up at the moment, but like I said up top I've got some leads and am working on it.


----------



## JDiggity (May 30, 2013)

*@MannDude*, Good to hear. Still would love for you to work for BuyVM. Or start a 3rd party support company.


----------



## AnthonySmith (May 30, 2013)

Get some 125x ad spots up, I am happy to contribute to your empire


----------



## MannDude (May 30, 2013)

24khost said:


> *@MannDude*, Good to hear. Still would love for you to work for BuyVM. Or start a 3rd party support company.


Haha. BuyVM would be a fun company to work for but I'm thinking bigger. My skillset probably wouldn't benefit them much anyhow, to be honest. I've got some leads with some large companies where I can literally just do my job 5 days a week, 40 hours, 'normal' American working hours. I clock in, I bust ass doing tickets and chats, I've got a couple regulated breaks, finish up work. And I'm done for the day. It's Friday, don't have to work till Monday again type jobs.



AnthonySmith said:


> Get some 125x ad spots up, I am happy to contribute to your empire


This site is already paid for 3 months in advanced. Way too soon and too young of a site to try to put ads up on.


----------



## AnthonySmith (May 30, 2013)

but......... Empire?


----------



## wlanboy (May 30, 2013)

MannDude said:


> I like living where I am living now. I can live modestly and continue to save, I live in a safe small town around people I enjoy. I'm not a fan of major cities and don't want to jump into the rat race if I can help it.


So true. Family, friends, neighbors, small town feeling is something you cannot buy, just enjoy.


----------



## Mun (May 30, 2013)

MannDude said:


> This site is already paid for 3 months in advanced. Way too soon and too young of a site to try to put ads up on.


 


How much for a year?

Mun


----------



## MannDude (May 30, 2013)

Mun said:


> How much for a year?
> 
> Mun


Hard to tell. I'll reevaluate the needs of the site closer to towards the end of the existing billing period. We're growing daily so in a couple months I may need to consider upgrading.


----------



## Mun (May 30, 2013)

MannDude said:


> Hard to tell. I'll reevaluate the needs of the site closer to towards the end of the existing billing period. We're growing daily so in a couple months I may need to consider upgrading.


 

I can't make that type of donation, mind setting out a value?

Mun


----------



## A Jump From Let (May 30, 2013)

Actually IPB are almost the most expensive forums, well correct me if I'm wrong, that'll be added to hosting charges, so no doubt there should be ways to at the very least cover some expenses. IMO it's justified to have ads right from the start, but that's up to MannDude, but if MannDude doesn't want ads, maybe he can send its revenue to one "chosen" forum member, just kiddin


----------



## Marc M. (May 30, 2013)

Well, I offer to host it for free. In case you won't accept that, I will host it for 99 cents/mo. :lol:

The other option would be to set up a donation button. Heck, if each member would contribute $5 the forum would be taken care for for a while. Of course, the other thing to consider is that moderator and admins should be paid as well. At the end of the day what they are doing is work, and money (no matter how little) is always a good incentive.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (May 30, 2013)

Heh, if *@**MannDude* decides to keep hosting with us and the cost ever got prohibited, I would honestly have no problem with just absorbing the costs into my budget.  Only on the condition that we didn't get ad space, 'hosted by' notices, or any other special privs/etc though.  We like this place, and don't want to screw things up  B)


----------



## JDiggity (May 30, 2013)

WE love you *@[member="Aldryic C" bo*


----------



## Marc M. (May 30, 2013)




----------



## drmike (May 30, 2013)




----------



## HalfEatenPie (May 30, 2013)

AnthonySmith said:


> but......... Empire?







MannDude said:


> Hard to tell. I'll reevaluate the needs of the site closer to towards the end of the existing billing period. We're growing daily so in a couple months I may need to consider upgrading.



Wait...  So we're not going the empire route?

Aww come on!  I just got done painting our Star Destroyer!  



I guess we'll repaint EMP MannDude...


----------



## KMyers (May 30, 2013)

MannDude said:


> Hard to tell. I'll reevaluate the needs of the site closer to towards the end of the existing billing period. We're growing daily so in a couple months I may need to consider upgrading.


You know that I would not mind absorbing the cost of the forum, I think I told you this once before.


----------



## netnub (May 30, 2013)

MannDude said:


> LOL at this discussion. Yes, tomorrow will be my last day. I've got some leads elsewhere.
> 
> Root Level Tech (who now owns URPad) seems like a great company, I think it's awesome they all work in-house in an office near Houston, just a short drive from the datacenter where they've got a cage that houses equipment for some of their other brands and some future nodes for URPad. I could/would probably learn a new thing or two, as well. I was made an offer to move down to Houston, it wasn't a bad offer, but I declined it for a few reasons. Actually, if anyone is already in the Houston area looking for a job then you may be able to get on board with RLT. It includes _great_ health/dental/vision benefits and all that jazz. It would have been a decent pay raise and the benefits would have been nice, but I just had to decline. Me saying 'No' was equal to putting in my two-week notice.
> 
> ...


Well, wherever life takes you from here, good luck.


----------



## SeriesN (May 30, 2013)

KMyers said:


> You know that I would not mind absorbing the cost of the forum, I think I told you this once before.


Can always chip in .


----------



## vRozenSch00n (May 30, 2013)

May God bless you and your family @MannDude.   Hope you're always doing well.

And the Empire too.


----------



## ChrisM (May 30, 2013)

MannDude said:


> Hard to tell. I'll reevaluate the needs of the site closer to towards the end of the existing billing period. We're growing daily so in a couple months I may need to consider upgrading.


If for what ever reason you can't afford an upgrade I am willing to pay for it. I don't run any hosting companies or have any affiliations with any since I sale. I wouldn't gain anything if I randomly recommended a company.


----------



## MannDude (May 30, 2013)

Hey guys, appreciate the offers for helping out with vpsBoard costs. Greatly appreciate it but don't need any help right now. If it ever gets to the point where the community is jeopardized due to financial issues then I will let it be known, but as of now and for the foreseeable future, I've got all this covered. Just because I'm switching jobs doesn't mean I'm broke. Just being more frugal in the transition period right now... That's all


----------



## HalfEatenPie (May 30, 2013)

MannDude said:


> Hey guys, appreciate the offers for helping out with vpsBoard costs. Greatly appreciate it but don't need any help right now. If it ever gets to the point where the community is jeopardized due to financial issues then I will let it be known, but as of now and for the foreseeable future, I've got all this covered. Just because I'm switching jobs doesn't mean I'm broke. Just being more frugal in the transition period right now... That's all


 

So... um....  You never said yes or no to our empire...


----------



## A Jump From Let (May 30, 2013)

HalfEatenPie said:


> Wait...  So we're not going the empire route?
> 
> Aww come on!  I just got done painting our Star Destroyer!
> 
> ...



Actually, that background looks incredibly ugly, like 1.5D @ semi-B/W, you'd read the text and hide the rest


----------



## HalfEatenPie (May 30, 2013)

A Jump From Let said:


> Actually, that background looks incredibly ugly, like 1.5D @ semi-B/W, you'd read the text and hide the rest


 

Ok you caught me.  I'm no da Vinci, but atleast give me and my amazing MS Paint some credit.  It's not total crap


----------



## ChrisM (May 30, 2013)

HalfEatenPie said:


> Ok you caught me.  I'm no da Vinci, but atleast give me and my amazing MS Paint some credit.  It's not total crap


----------



## A Jump From Let (May 30, 2013)

HalfEatenPie said:


> Ok you caught me.  I'm no da Vinci, but atleast give me and my amazing MS Paint some credit.  It's not total crap


I don't remember seeing anything uglier in a long time, but I won't save on my PC, though.


----------



## A Jump From Let (May 30, 2013)

Chris Miller said:


>


Stretched


----------



## jcaleb (May 31, 2013)

@MannDude you were nice to me in tickets. will the other techs left be as nice?


----------



## MannDude (May 31, 2013)

jcaleb said:


> @MannDude you were nice to me in tickets. will the other techs left be as nice?


They won't be _mean_, that's for sure. Will they be as nice as ol' MannDude? That, I can't say.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (May 31, 2013)

MannDude said:


> They won't be mean, that's for sure. Will they be as nice as ol' MannDude? That, I can't say.


 

The world may never know!


----------

